# Full time job, mum & new pony



## Charleyrobinson (3 October 2017)

Hi all I'm a mum of 3 under 12 years old I work 35 hours a week and I've got a new pony! When do you all go and muck out and spend time with your horses? I start work at 8.30 and finish at 4 
Any answers would be great
Thank you so much 
Xxxx


----------



## abbijay (3 October 2017)

I'm mum to 4 yo twins who have just started school. I work part time (36 hours Tues - Friday, 7.30-5pm plus commute). My horse is on part livery so he is turned out, brought in and fed for me. I go up once my hubby is home from work and the kids are in bed, varies from 7pm - 8pm I get to leave home to ride, muck out, groom, etc. Then we eat dinner when I get back in about 9.30/10pm, then bed and get ready to do it all again. Monday's are bliss now as the kids are in school and I get a few hours horse time then crack on with any chores that need doing.


----------



## buddylove (3 October 2017)

I am mum to 3 primary school aged kids, and work. I'm afraid to keep him in any semblance of decent work I have had to get a sharer who does 3 days a week. I have also negotiated flexible hours with my employers so 2 days a week I finish at 2.30 which means I can get to the yard and ride. We are on DIY so on my days I am at the yard at 6am to muck out, turn out and prep evening stables before I need to get home and sort the kids for school.  We also have the kids ponies at home, but they live out and get exercised when I get chance so they are not too much hard work!
It is manic every day, and to make it work we spend a fortune on child care and a cleaner as there simply are not enough hours in the day, but I wouldn't have it any other way &#128580;


----------

